# "Deeply Troubling Practices" Exist In Uber, Allege 4 Former Employees



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/in-...cob-nocon-4-form-1957453?amp=1&akamai-rum=off

"The four -- Mat Henley, Nicholas Gicinto, Edward Russo and Jacob Nocon -- said in the filing that they have evidence of "potentially criminal initiatives against competitors, secret capabilities embedded in Uber's smartphone applications, and offensive intrusions into the privacy of users."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Offensive
Invasive
Abusive

Part of the " UBER CREED "!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm thinking anyone Uber has an interest in doesn't have much privacy.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Technology company with no morals.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company with no morals.


It is aways fun when the paranoids are right.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't understand, on the one hand they stated the guy that alleged those four were part of the security team that were doing alleged illegal activities and now they did a 180 and are suing to state Uber did do alleged illegal activities ?

How bizarre is that ?

Granted, I don't doubt Uber was, and is, doing illegal activities. We all know they are the worst company in the world. Nothing is out of the realm of possibility for them as we've seen.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

This has been going on since April 2018 and earlier

https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Four-Uber-security-engineers-sue-12833622.php


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This isn't really news tbh...

We all kinda knew this was all going on didn't we?

The fact i'm not even surprised anymore is the worst part...


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> It is aways fun when the paranoids are right.


I'm only paranoid because
people keep talking about me*

*major frank burns us army


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company with no morals.


Rideshare drivers with no intelligence.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I'm only paranoid because
> people keep talking about me*
> 
> *major frank burns us army


I thought that he became a colonel at the end.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Rideshare drivers with no intelligence.


Pot, this is kettle.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Rideshare drivers with no intelligence.
> 
> I thought that he became a colonel at the end.


You know your MASH sir. An excerpt from the Fandom MASH page,

The final exist of Frank:

Burns is crushed when he finds out that Margaret has become engaged to Lieutenant Colonel Donald Penobscott; further exacerbating his hurt feelings was Margaret's incessant praise of her new fiancée in Frank's presence, which for once caused Hawkeye to actually feel sorry for Frank. After the newlyweds take off for Tokyo on their honeymoon, Burns has a nervous breakdown, goes AWOL, gets drunk in Seoul and attempts to romance several different women he believes to be Margaret, finally being caught by MPs when he accosts a general and his wife in a steam bath. To Hawkeye and the others' delight, Burns is permanently sent stateside for psychiatric evaluation, but then to their frustration, all charges were dropped and Burns is promoted to Lieutenant Colonel and put in charge of a veterans hospital in Fort Wayne.

https://mash.fandom.com/wiki/Major_Frank_Burns


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You know your MASH sir. An excerpt from the Fandom MASH page,
> 
> The final exist of Frank:
> 
> ...


I knew I didn't drop that much acid back in the 70's to forget that.



Over/Uber said:


> Pot, this is kettle.


This pot still gets $4/mile and/or $65/hr with full coverage commercial insurance. I didn't fall for "Get your side hustle on" or any of that other crap.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This pot still gets $4/mile and/or $65/hr with full coverage commercial insurance. I didn't fall for "Get your side hustle on" or any of that other crap.


Screen shot or it didn't happen.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Screen shot or it didn't happen.


Uh? You might have to wait while I try to find one. My last Uber fare was back in early '14.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uh? You might have to wait while I try to find one. My last Uber fare was back in early '14.


Obviously, that poster was talking about whatever you're doing that is making those results. I'd love to see it too.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber knows when Pax is drunk by exploiting the sensors in the phone.

Uber knows when the driver steps out of the car, with phone in pocket, then Uber sends the driver an email demanding the phone to stay in the cradle.

Uber is Spyware!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Obviously, that poster was talking about whatever you're doing that is making those results. I'd love to see it too.


Doing the same as I've been doing for the past 19 years. Way before Uber was even a wet spot in Travis' pants.

1) Driving in a city that has all 4 major sports franchises, host Super Bowls, Nat'l Championships, Final Fours, MLB All Star Games, NHL Conference Finals, Fiesta Bowls, NASCAR, Waste Management Opens (700,000 attendance), Barrett/Jackson Auto Auctions, Arabian Horse shows and hundreds of other spectator sporting events

2) Driving in the 5th most populated city in the country with a total population of the surrounding communities at nearly 5 million.

3) Driving in a city with a destination, not a connecting flight, airport passenger count of 44 million a year. Yearly tourism in the Phoenix metro area accounts for $23 billion in revenue.

4) Driving in a city in which I have commercial accounts with corporations and insurance companies to drive their clients.

5) Driving a newer model SUV with full coverage commercial insurance that allows me to list those corporations and insurance companies as an additionally insured.

6) But most important I drive in a city that I know like the back of my hand as a 38 year resident driver should know.

This business is very profitable if you know what you're doing. And driving for Uber is the first clue that you have no idea what you're doing in this business.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Doing the same as I've been doing for the past 19 years. Way before Uber was even a wet spot in Travis' pants.
> 
> 1) Driving in a city that has all 4 major sports franchises, host Super Bowls, Nat'l Championships, Final Fours, MLB All Star Games, NHL Conference Finals, Fiesta Bowls, NASCAR, Waste Management Opens (700,000 attendance), Barrett/Jackson Auto Auctions, Arabian Horse shows and hundreds of other spectator sporting events
> 
> ...


Your right I'm in the same boat in NY. They clicked on a email and they took the bait Hook line and sinker. These companies hurt my bottom line but they make in a day what I make in two hours or less. I charge 65.00 per hour waiting time. Uber gives them what?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Doing the same as I've been doing for the past 19 years. Way before Uber was even a wet spot in Travis' pants.
> 
> 1) Driving in a city that has all 4 major sports franchises, host Super Bowls, Nat'l Championships, Final Fours, MLB All Star Games, NHL Conference Finals, Fiesta Bowls, NASCAR, Waste Management Opens (700,000 attendance), Barrett/Jackson Auto Auctions, Arabian Horse shows and hundreds of other spectator sporting events
> 
> ...


paystub or it didn't happen


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> paystub or it didn't happen


Your clueless about the history of this business!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> paystub or it didn't happen


Pay stub? I suppose I should have posted the second clue.


SEAL Team 5 said:


> And driving for Uber is the first clue that you have no idea what you're doing in this business.


 And being employed for livery driving is the second clue that you have no idea what you're doing in this business.

I haven't had a paycheck in nearly 20 years.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Pay stub? I suppose I should have posted the second clue.
> And being employed for livery driving is the second clue that you have no idea what you're doing in this business.
> 
> I haven't had a paycheck in nearly 20 years.


all you're doing is spinning it so you don't have to back up your claims



Roadmasta said:


> Your clueless about the history of this business!


either post proof of the figures or gtfo


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You must drive a Camry or less! That's a guarantee!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> You must drive a Camry or less! That's a guarantee!


Less. A 2010 Kia Optima. FML


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> all you're doing is spinning it so you don't have to back up your claims
> 
> either post proof of the figures or gtfo


The only thing I have is a credit card receipt from an airport run that I showed in the Phoenix sub forum because the tip was very generous. We don't use an app for our business.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The only thing I have is a credit card receipt from an airport run that I showed in the Phoenix sub forum because the tip was very generous. We don't use an app for our business.
> View attachment 278963


All we're asking is for you to show some actual proof to back up your claims. Whether you do or not is your business. But don't go acting like we're in the wrong for not simply believing the word of someone who's supposedly making bankroll but still manages to post here at Uber on a regular basis. My guess is that you probably make $30 an hour or so on average and you come to post here to gripe about Uber drivers. That's really that max I think you could be making and stil lposting here.

I can't really see you making any more than that and still finding time to come post here on a regular basis. Anyone that's making much more than that couldn't care less about Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> My guess is that you probably make $30 an hour or so on average and you come to post here to gripe about Uber drivers. That's really that max I think you could be making and stil lposting here.


You're absolutely correct. I do come here to gripe about








drivers.


----------



## airportsedan (Sep 24, 2015)

Where are your toes in that picture?


SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're absolutely correct. I do come here to gripe about
> View attachment 279031
> 
> drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

airportsedan said:


> Where are your toes in that picture?


Since you seem to have a foot fetish I found a little something for you.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Screen shot or it didn't happen.


I have 15 years experience in the ground transportation industry in the same area as SEAL Team 5. I can assure you he is telling the truth. There is a small, but profitable, market for high end transportation services in Arizona.



Roadmasta said:


> You must drive a Camry or less! That's a guarantee!


More like a Cadillac Escalade or some other luxury SUV.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're absolutely correct. I do come here to gripe about
> View attachment 279031
> 
> drivers.


No need to worry about the _Crazy Man in the Corner..._NLR is, NLR does.

Carry on, Soldier


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Less. A 2010 Kia Optima. FML


Trade for a 2015 Rio, they let them run select and XL here.



GT500KR said:


> Trade for a 2015 Rio, they let them run select and XL here.


Probably '16' by now,


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company with no morals.


You just described Every. Single. Technology-Company in Silicone valley. Every. One!


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Since you seem to have a foot fetish I found a little something for you.


You are one sick puppy.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're absolutely correct. I do come here to gripe about
> View attachment 279031
> 
> drivers.


Counted $8200. Yeah, good luck profiting that nowadays.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Counted $8200. Yeah, good luck profiting that nowadays.


Well, I'm actually driving for a corporate Christmas party right now. Paid $600 for 9 hours + tips. This is when I pray to the good Lord that the employee Christmas bonuses are good and that the employees are graciously gratuitous.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Counted $8200. Yeah, good luck profiting that nowadays.


Barely past midnight here in Scottsdale and the tips have been very generous so far.








Still have 3 hours to go and at least 10 more runs. Got to love corporate drunk generosity. Should be an easy $1k night.



Yam Digger said:


> You just described Every. Single. Technology-Company in Silicone valley. Every. One!
> 
> You are one sick puppy.


Funny you use a canine reference when describing my post on feet.


----------

